# Where's Waldo



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Vizsla style


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

*Re: Find Waldo*

2 more


----------



## Eddiemoto (May 4, 2013)

*Re: Find Waldo*

Luckily, I'm sure you could see all the brush moving. He looks to be having a blast.

I hope you don't mind if I play? I was actually trying to zoom in on Dudley for this shot. Example of my not so awesome composition skills when taking a pic


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

*Re: Find Waldo*

Are there 2 in the first photo, TR? 


Here's my submission. How many Vs are in this photo?


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

*Re: Find Waldo*

Excellent thread!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

*Re: Find Waldo*



einspänner said:


> Are there 2 in the first photo, TR?
> Yes
> 
> Here's my submission. How many Vs are in this photo?


Looks like 4 adults, and a puppy.
Did I miss one?


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

*Re: Find Waldo*



TexasRed said:


> Looks like 4 adults, and a puppy.
> Did I miss one?


Nope, you got it! I didn't notice the puppy until a week after I took the photo.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

So many times I miss the picture I wanted, and wind up with shots like those I posted above. So while I was running the dogs in knee high ragweed, I decided to go for those shots where you can barley make out the dogs.
The ragweed doesn't bother the dogs while its still green, but it sure make me stuffy.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

here's another


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

As the fields turn the color of RUST - where is PIKE ? with luck - looking for me !


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

..just to show you all that she actually is (and where) in the first pic


----------



## DougAndKate (Sep 16, 2011)

R said:


> As the fields turn the color of RUST - where is PIKE ? with luck - looking for me !


Same with the leaves R.E., Elroy starts to disappear


----------



## Oquirrh the V (Jun 24, 2011)

You can't see him, right? 8)


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

Normally I would try for an out door Photo Op...
But I just couldn't pass this one up...
It is just Too Vizsla!!


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

Thanks Harrigab - I needed the assist!


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

I took this picture with this thread in mind and thought since I took it I would remember where she was. Well, whether it's a weekend of little sleep and lots of activity catching up to me, or she ducked down when I pressed the shutter, for the life of me I can't see her. Help!


----------



## ZekieBoysMom (Jul 10, 2014)

I can't find her. She must've ducked.

Here are a couple of Zeke playing hide & seek without even trying.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

I found Zeke! Here's an easier one to show how close her color is to this grass. 



She must be in that general location in the first pic since this was taken right after. I think I can make out her collar and head facing to the right. Good thing she doesn't range too far!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

einspänner said:


> I found Zeke! Here's an easier one to show how close her color is to this grass.
> 
> [/url]
> 
> ...


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

oh well. We'll just chalk this one up to me being insane/sleep deprived/Scout's invisibility cloak.


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

harrigab said:


> I've zoomed right in on first pic and still can't see her!


I think that we're being put on <G>. Here's a blow up of the first pic, with the arrow pointing to where she is in the 2nd.


----------

